# Cube Average Calculator



## CuberChris (Jul 28, 2009)

I have developed a web based average calculator which you can input your times from your stackmat/other timer and it will calculate your average.

http://chrisss.net/cubeavg/

I made it after getting annoyed with inputting my times into a calculator, this will do it all automatically and make things faster.

I will be updating the average calculator regularly to add new features, if you have any recommendations please leave them here.

(Sorry if this is in the wrong category, I didn't know where to post it.)

CuberChris


----------



## Anthony (Jul 28, 2009)

Not to say that it was a bad idea to make, but this has already been done, many times lol. There are many other "web based average calculators" made specifically for cubing. 

Cubemania.org is a pretty nice one. It times solves for you (or you can input times manually), calculates your average, saves all your averages in different categories, makes a graph to show progression, keeps track of your personal bests, etc.

You say you'll be adding new features, try to think of some cool new stuff that would make yours unique.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jul 28, 2009)

I think it might be nice if it could take a pasted list of 12 times such as:
41.25 44.57, 49.55, 33.89, 43.32, 38.60, 52.22, 49.98, 45.83, 43.34, 39.21 55.32
Then replace commas with space, then use the spaces to delimit each time, then toss out the fastest and slowest, then average the remaining 10 times.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 28, 2009)

Please make sure that you know the difference between "mean" and "average" in a cubing context.
Other than that, it's pretty decent (I like that it treats blank as 0). I would prefer it horizontally centered, though, and it would be nice if adding a new time highlighted the appropriate field.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 28, 2009)

One <textarea> for input would be much better. A comma-separated list or one time per line are common formats, and parsing that is really easy.

Display more statistics than just the mean. Best averages of 5 and 12 after removing the best and worst times, overall average, etc..


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 28, 2009)

If you have a stackmat timer just connect it to CCT and it'll automatically input the times! 

Program looks nice though.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 28, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> If you have a stackmat timer just connect it to CCT and it'll automatically input the times!



I wish it was that easy. ><

You wouldn't believe how many different things I've tried to get that to work..


----------

